# How many cups are in a pound?



## Judith (Jan 10, 2003)

How many cups of dairy ration are in a pound? My scale is not geared to weights lower than 10 pounds  When I am in the barn I have a measuring scoop in cups not pounds. I am feeding calves and have to be careful not to over feed this product.


----------



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

sorta depends on how heavy the stuff you're weighing is... I'll go get some sweet feed and weigh it for you, and some alfalfa pellets too and see what the difference is in weight/volume


----------



## Judith (Jan 10, 2003)

The stuff I am feeding is closest in weight, texture to sweet feed. It's just a dairy text. Thank you very much!


----------



## Judith (Jan 10, 2003)

PS, your family are waaaaayyyyy tooo cute!!!


----------



## milkinpigs (Oct 4, 2005)

Hang empty bucket on scale
Fill bucket to 11 lbs.
Scoop out feed by cup until scale reads10 lbs.
Count amount of cups you dipped out=1lb


----------



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

okay.. 1 lb of sand, play sand from the sandbox, was 1 1/3 cups
1 lb of sweet feed was 3 cups and 1 lb of alfalfa pellets was 2 1/2 cups. I'd say, depending on what the dairy ration is made up of, somewhere between 2 1/2-3 cups would be the right weight


----------



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh and Thank you very much  Im kinda attached to the lot of them... motley crew that they are... LOL


----------



## Judith (Jan 10, 2003)

Thank you for the weigh in  The babies will be greatful. Your family looks VERY similar to mine  Only there are just 6 of us not eight!


----------

